# Scrog vs Mainline questions



## sohighifly (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey RIU,Im on my second grow and after a pretty successful harvest
just using topping and no real training techniques. I am ready to get into some more advanced things.
I have been tossing back and forth between scrog and mainlining.

I know that everything is strain and condition dependent,but say 2 clones were grown in each setup
@ ideal conditions,which would produce more?

My personal setup: 5x5 tent,soil grow,organic nutes,and 600w Mh for veg. In flower using both a 600MH and 1000HPS only 2 plants.
Any input greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cannabidude (Aug 30, 2013)

I think the styles are close enough it concept that you would yield close to the same if things were ran exactly the same except training. Mainling is really just a one plant Sea of Green. While you do the exact same thing with ScrOG except you use a screen to enforce the canopy instead of just training alone.


----------



## jacksthc (Aug 31, 2013)

never heard of mainlining before, but when I looked it up, its the way I have been growing for the last 3 years and its good 

I use it in a way to grow a circle of buds with a big hole it the middle so I can drop the light closer to the buds and get loads of dank buds 
works very well with one plant per light 

and have done a few scrog, there not a lot in it, both ways can give you a top yields


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Sep 1, 2013)

It's easier to mainline then scrog imo. When you scrog and you have the plants caught up in a net, can't move them for the most part... Mainlining, restriking, super cropping, training... They all give you a similar effect. And it's pretty much based on 2 things. Which are the breaking of outer membrane of the stem, which increases yield, and the manipulation of dominant growing tips, which causes swelling of the buds. Here is my vid on mid flowering training... [video=youtube;XPVKeU47Rb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPVKeU47Rb0[/video]


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 1, 2013)

Vincent VonBlown said:


> It's easier to mainline then scrog imo. When you scrog and you have the plants caught up in a net, can't move them for the most part... Mainlining, restriking, super cropping, training... They all give you a similar effect. And it's pretty much based on 2 things. Which are the breaking of outer membrane of the stem, which increases yield, and the manipulation of dominant growing tips, which causes swelling of the buds. Here is my vid on mid flowering training... [video=youtube;XPVKeU47Rb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPVKeU47Rb0[/video]


I think this would be called a mainline scrog I am doing and it works great lol 
my plants 8 weeks ago 





chopping them tonight


----------



## blacksun (Sep 1, 2013)

I personally like lst (scrogging) a little more than hst (topping) because of less stress. As for which produces more...the answer to that depends entirely on the grower him/herself. A person who sucks at scrogging but is bad ass at mainlining will harvest more mainlining. They both produce the same if you fill out the canopy completely. 

That's the whole point, filling out the canopy is filling out the canopy...do it however you can. 

Whether you choose to do it by scrogging, mainlining, topping/fimming a few plants, flipping many rooted clones to 12/12 immediately (SOG), or _anything_ in between, it's just another variable you need to get dialed in_ if you want to maximize your area's potential_.


----------



## sohighifly (Sep 1, 2013)

jacksthc said:


> I think this would be called a mainline scrog I am doing and it works great lol
> my plants 8 weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to see a pic of the harvest if you can.


----------



## jacksthc (Sep 2, 2013)

sohighifly said:


> I would love to see a pic of the harvest if you can.



here you go my friend took mt 4 hours to harvest the scrog


----------



## sohighifly (Sep 2, 2013)

blacksun said:


> I personally like lst (scrogging) a little more than hst (topping) because of less stress. As for which produces more...the answer to that depends entirely on the grower him/herself. A person who sucks at scrogging but is bad ass at mainlining will harvest more mainlining. They both produce the same if you fill out the canopy completely.
> 
> That's the whole point, filling out the canopy is filling out the canopy...do it however you can.
> 
> Whether you choose to do it by scrogging, mainlining, topping/fimming a few plants, flipping many rooted clones to 12/12 immediately (SOG), or _anything_ in between, it's just another variable you need to get dialed in_ if you want to maximize your area's potential_.


Well said my friend.


----------



## sohighifly (Sep 2, 2013)

jacksthc said:


> here you go my friend took mt 4 hours to harvest the scrog
> 
> View attachment 2801479


Wow,great harvest Jack. How big is your screen? Can you elaborate on a little bit of your room specs? +rep my friend


----------



## Nitegazer (Sep 2, 2013)

sohighifly said:


> I have been tossing back and forth between scrog and mainlining.
> 
> I know that everything is strain and condition dependent,but say 2 clones were grown in each setup
> @ ideal conditions,which would produce more


First, you are right, it is strain dependent in that some ladys don't respond as well to being topped. Topping induces some stress, and you may not want to stress plants that are more prone to hermi. Other strains keep their central cola dominant unless the plant is topped, which can be undesireable.

There are a couple of other things you may want to consider, too--
.
- Scrog plants don't have to recover as much as mainlined plants. All other things being equal, a mainlined plant will take longer to get to harvest
- Vincent is right about scrogging taking more effort. 5x5 is about as big as I would want to get with scrog. It still may be a PITA to reach in there all the way.
- Scrog develops more budsites, which is what you want with lower wattage (lower wattage= less penetration). Mainlining works best with higher wattage in general
- I also would avoid scrog if you work with hydro, but you don't.
- Scrog lends itself to a larger number of smaller plants, mainlining tends to work best with a few large plants

Given all that, I would definately recommend mainlining before scrogging on your setup. It still is a matter of what you want, though.


----------



## sohighifly (Sep 2, 2013)

Nitegazer said:


> First, you are right, it is strain dependent in that some ladys don't respond as well to being topped. Topping induces some stress, and you may not want to stress plants that are more prone to hermi. Other strains keep their central cola dominant unless the plant is topped, which can be undesireable.
> 
> There are a couple of other things you may want to consider, too--
> .
> ...


Thanks for your input and recommendation based on my individual setup. I think that I have made a choice and decided to take a clone of each plant and run a 4 plant mainline line under 1600w.Journal to come,thanks all for the input.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 4, 2013)

With 1000 watts and 5x5 area, with one plant I suspect average yeilds to be no greater than 2lbs. I suspect I can produce 2lbs with 1000watts and one plant faster than someone can that removes the top of the plant. My guess. 

Countless plants have entered screens around my neck of the woods. In just about every fashion you can imagine. I have also been an instructor of sorts for several years and with the help of hundreds, have tested countless theories. When I hear of something new and exciting, I will surely let folks know here. By no means does that constitute me knowing everything however and I strongly encourage experimental trials of all types. Wisdom is taught by experiences. Mine suggests that's simply increasing surface area and supporting the weight of production, may be the fastest way to maximum potential given the controls (ie. Plant number, wattage/lumens, space etc.)

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## sohighifly (Sep 9, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> With 1000 watts and 5x5 area, with one plant I suspect average yeilds to be no greater than 2lbs. I suspect I can produce 2lbs with 1000watts and one plant faster than someone can that removes the top of the plant. My guess.
> 
> Countless plants have entered screens around my neck of the woods. In just about every fashion you can imagine. I have also been an instructor of sorts for several years and with the help of hundreds, have tested countless theories. When I hear of something new and exciting, I will surely let folks know here. By no means does that constitute me knowing everything however and I strongly encourage experimental trials of all types. Wisdom is taught by experiences. Mine suggests that's simply increasing surface area and supporting the weight of production, may be the fastest way to maximum potential given the controls (ie. Plant number, wattage/lumens, space etc.)
> 
> Woodsmantoker~


Nice input woodsman, a supporter of all natural. I am also a fan of the K.I.S.S. method,just wanted to test things out a bit.Thanks for the response.


----------



## mannypok (Dec 9, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> I think this would be called a mainline scrog I am doing and it works great lol
> my





jacksthc said:


> I think this would be called a mainline scrog I am doing and it works great lol
> my plants 8 weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, man.

You need even shoots distributing even nutes to the colas.

It has to be a hub or manifold to be considered a mainline.

You got a basic scrog going on.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Dec 10, 2015)

If you're starting from clone I suggest doing scrog. Clones tend to be from older/established plants. They're going to throw out alternating nodes much more frequently hence throwing off the even branching that you get from seed. With mainlining you're pretty much limited to the amount of times you can top the plants before they start throwing out staggered and then alternating nodes.
I've had one plant from seed start staggering it's nodes by the time it had 4 tops going. But that was a rarity.
I had one beast in an outdoor plot that I had gotten to 64 tops in July (Started around april 1st indoors and thrown out in the last week of april) Typically you'll get to 16 at the most. You might luck up and get 32 and have a beast.
According to Nuggbuckets after you make your last topping you want to give them another 2 weeks of veg. What I suggest doing is supercropping all of your tops 10 days into 12/12 while they're in stretch mode if you're going for 8 or 16 tops. They should be able to bounce back no problem from that and bush those colas out nicely.

Honestly though I would suggest going with Scrog indoors. If you can stick your finger into a hole you can scrog.
If you're rocking 1000 watts you could have multiple mainlined plants under it no problem. But you also have to deal with topping, bending, securing down branches. Then there's the part where you're going to be rotating the plants around. It becomes a huge pain in the ass. Then there comes the whole stretch part. I find mainlined plants spend their stretching cycle actively trying to drown one another out like no ones business. So it has to be genetics that you KNOW won't stretch that much at all. And do this consistently.
With scrogging on the other hand stretch isn't an issue. You just keep pushing new growth down until she starts stacking budsites and then let her fill up your space with some consistent fat buds. So you just keep fingering her bush until she gives up and does what you need her to do.
Then the only problem you're going to have is when it comes down to harvest time and you then realize you've got so much dope to trim you're never going to want to harvest again. And that's one plant under a 3x3.
I've done both methods and scrog beats the pants off from MLing hands down.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Dec 12, 2015)

True that, scrog is the way to go.


----------



## soi (Dec 16, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> I think this would be called a mainline scrog I am doing and it works great lol
> my plants 8 weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


you're not doing it right, this isn't how you scrog sorry....


----------



## jacksthc (Dec 16, 2015)

soi said:


> you're not doing it right, this isn't how you scrog sorry....


I grow a few plants into a screen and end up with loads of even colas in late flower and a very large yeild, what else would call it


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 16, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> I grow a few plants into a screen and end up with loads of even colas in late flower and a very large yeild, what else would call it


I'd call it " A jacksthc scrog resulting in a very large yield". Sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## soi (Dec 16, 2015)

you can call that a scrog but all you're doing is supporting the plant


----------



## jacksthc (Dec 16, 2015)

soi said:


> you can call that a scrog but all you're doing is supporting the plant


couple weeks in flower 

 

last week in flower


----------



## soi (Dec 16, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> couple weeks in flower
> 
> View attachment 3565869
> 
> ...


I'm not saying you don't know how to grow brah... but thats not how you really scrog... you're kinda like staking the plant without stakes.... lol i don't know but that's not a scrog...all you're doing is supporting the plant....you basically sog into a screen to support you're plant you're not really scrogginggggggggggggggggggggg i don't know how else to say it


----------



## HockeyBeard (Dec 16, 2015)

^^^ Maybe try explaining to him, the difference between what is, and what isn't, instead of just saying what isn't.


----------



## soi (Dec 16, 2015)

HockeyBeard said:


> ^^^ Maybe try explaining to him, the difference between what is, and what isn't, instead of just saying what isn't.


there's a million threads on it but since you ask hockey i'll help

https://www.rollitup.org/t/lbhs-scrog-tutorial.438789/

welcome have a good day


----------



## HockeyBeard (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey, you were the one who said you didn't know what else to say, I was just helping


----------



## soi (Dec 16, 2015)

HockeyBeard said:


> Hey, you were the one who said you didn't know what else to say, I was just helping


if you wanted to help you would have explained it instead of asking me to explain it bye bye


----------



## jacksthc (Dec 16, 2015)

soi said:


> if you wanted to help you would have explained it instead of asking me to explain it bye bye


so had 6 plants in veg with lots of shoots and lst them into the screen to control the height and to spread the canopy evenly in flower, using more bushy plants help to cut down the amout of lst I had to do into the screen, thinking this would give me better results in less time

why would this not be classed as a scrog
botton left of the screen you can see the shoot trainned into the screen ?


----------



## soi (Dec 16, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> so had 6 plants in veg with lots of shoots and lst them into the screen to control the height and to spread the canopy evenly in flower, using more bushy plants help to cut down the amout of lst I had to do into the screen, thinking this would give me better results in less time
> 
> why would this not be classed as a scrog
> botton left of the screen you can see the shoot trainned into the screen ?


Because it's not..when you're scroging you create like 20-30 tops on one single plant. You're plant is basically just grown straight up with a bit of lsting that you held down with the screen.. It does not matter your grow looks good keep it up But it's not a scrog it's a sog if anything. I don't know how else to explain it to you read the thread if you're still confused


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

sohighifly said:


> Hey RIU,Im on my second grow and after a pretty successful harvest
> just using topping and no real training techniques. I am ready to get into some more advanced things.
> I have been tossing back and forth between scrog and mainlining.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hijack your thread, i believe that if the conditions were the same you would probably get the same result weather you mainline or scrog, a big part of yield depends on root zone and not training method. It kind of depends on your setup, if your plants are like 2 feet tall and you have a 600 watt thats perfect cause you're getting light penetration all the way the way to the bottom of the plant and it doesn't matter weather your scrog it or mainline it, if you had like 4-5 feet plants or tops then scrogging it under the net would help reduce the canopy height and thus creating a more uniform canopy with even light distribution to the whole plant thus creating more buds and less popcorn. The training method just helps with light penetration.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2015)

soi said:


> Because it's not..when you're scroging you create like 20-30 tops on one single plant. You're plant is basically just grown straight up with a bit of lsting that you held down with the screen.. It does not matter your grow looks good keep it up But it's not a scrog it's a sog if anything. I don't know how else to explain it to you read the thread if you're still confused




Bullshit, you can scrog one plant or multi..same theory- technique..


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Bullshit, you can scrog one plant or multi..same theory- technique..


RAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE nobody said you can't scrog multiple plants


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2015)

Scrog is a screen of green...you see the screen? You see the green? Get off the guys dick.


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Scrog is a screen of green...you see the screen? You see the green? Get off the guys dick.


you're so dumb its not even funny... so if i grew 20 plants in sog style and put a screen on top of it i have a screen and my sea of greens so i have a scroggg yeahhhh scrogging is about growing the plant horizontally and not vertically like in his picture. anyways let me hop off his dick so u can get on it


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2015)

Were you dropped on your head as a baby? His plant is growing horizontally.. He told you himself he weaves it through the screen.


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Were you dropped on your head as a baby? His plant is growing horizontally.. He told you himself he weaves it through the screen.


Were you??? Just because he put a few branches through doesn't make it a scrog. Did u even look @ the picture or read the thread


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Scrog is a screen of green...you see the screen? You see the green? Get off the guys dick.


You can't put a flower in an asshole and call it a vase


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 17, 2015)

@soi is this a scrog?


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 17, 2015)

@soi can I see a picture of your scrog please I really want to see how you do it?


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> @soi is this a scrog?View attachment 3566185


Looks like it it depends if you're still in veg or flower I can't really tell; it should look like this right before you flip to flower. You want to lst your plant under the screen and maybe give it a week after the last lst before you flip. Basically the whole point of a scroggig is to get even canopy light penetration. I would spread it out more and fill the rest of the canopy. Once you flip all those lateral shoots will start growing upward


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 17, 2015)

I can't see your attempts at a scrog... I'm 2 weeks into flower with 2 screens 1 plant 37 tops visible on top and around 15-20 just below them aiming for double figure oz


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't have any pics nor do I have anything to prove. You can either take my advice or brush it off as some random noob just talking smack.  just trying to help


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> I can't see your attempts at a scrog... I'm 2 weeks into flower with 2 screens 1 plant 37 tops visible on top and around 15-20 just below them aiming for double figure oz


Well if you're in flower already then I say that looks perfect good job buddy


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 17, 2015)

I believe that bit you tailing smack when you have nothing to back up what your saying I doubt you even grow. Just dreaming the dream!


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

You might want to start lolipoping all the undergrowth


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeah dreaming


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 17, 2015)

Show me your grow! Back up your claims of what a "actual" scrog is!


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Show me your grow! Back up your claims of what a "actual" scrog is!


>< when I get a chance I will take a pic I suppose


----------



## calliandra (Dec 17, 2015)

oh phooey at you all resuscitating a 2 year old thread just so you can cuss at each other! 

Actually, there IS a line of thought that differentiates between scrog and using the screen to stabilize branches, see the graphics in LBH's scrog tutorial: http://www.growweedeasy.com/scrog-tutorial#introduction

The point being, a "real scrog" has the main branches of the plant growing horizontally for longer spaces, thus allowing the auxiliary branches to grow up to the same level as the main branches' tips, thus making an even canopy.

So according to that definition, @jacksthc's grow could be called a light scrog haha

Cheers and have a smoke guys 

oh, pics of _my _(first) current attempt to scrog lol : https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-scrog-up-bushy-nl-5xhaze-girls.891365/page-4#post-12156971


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 17, 2015)

calliandra said:


> oh phooey at you all resuscitating a 2 year old thread just so you can cuss at each other!
> 
> Actually, there IS a line of thought that differentiates between scrog and using the screen to stabilize branches, see the graphics in LBH's scrog tutorial: http://www.growweedeasy.com/scrog-tutorial#introduction
> 
> ...


There was no cussing I just simply asked the dude a question.


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

calliandra said:


> oh phooey at you all resuscitating a 2 year old thread just so you can cuss at each other!
> 
> Actually, there IS a line of thought that differentiates between scrog and using the screen to stabilize branches, see the graphics in LBH's scrog tutorial: http://www.growweedeasy.com/scrog-tutorial#introduction
> 
> ...


 didn't realize it was a old thread I didn't resuscitate it


----------



## calliandra (Dec 17, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> There was no cussing I just simply asked the dude a question.


maybe I should have written "hissing", being unfriendly? no matter haha 



soi said:


> didn't realize it was a old thread I didn't resuscitate it


I'm too lazy to check who actually did it haha - also no matter!


Point is, what you guys are discussing is actually interesting, even if the conclusion may just be that there are just different degrees/intensity of scrogginess


----------



## calliandra (Dec 17, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> I can't see your attempts at a scrog... I'm 2 weeks into flower with 2 screens 1 plant 37 tops visible on top and around 15-20 just below them aiming for double figure oz


Pretty!
What strain, how long did you veg?
And what is the purpose of the second screen?


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

Basically his second screen is doing what that guys first screen is doing


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 17, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Pretty!
> What strain, how long did you veg?
> And what is the purpose of the second screen?


Hybrid x is the strain name vegged for 7 weeks flipped on December 5th.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 17, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Hybrid x is the strain name vegged for 7 weeks flipped on December 5th.


I don't know Hybrid X, is it indica or sativa dominant? In any case, looks like she's grown really nicely in that time!
Do you have a journal where I can watch her progress?


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeah I can't copy and paste but the thread is called Hybrid X DIY DWC


----------



## calliandra (Dec 17, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Yeah I can't copy and paste but the thread is called Hybrid X DIY DWC


Awesome, found it 
All the info there I could ever think of asking about, going to be a great read - Thanks!


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 17, 2015)

Your welcome!


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

: /

they still in veg mode


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 17, 2015)

soi said:


> View attachment 3566232
> 
> : /


How many plants are under that?


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> How many plants are under that?


4 dwc


----------



## calliandra (Dec 17, 2015)

soi said:


> View attachment 3566232
> 
> : /
> 
> they still in veg mode


do you have a sideview pic? I think that shows scrogginess the best


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

calliandra said:


> do you have a sideview pic? I think that shows scrogginess the best


i can take more pics later but i don't really like to post pics have nothing to prove


----------



## calliandra (Dec 17, 2015)

soi said:


> i can take more pics later but i don't really like to post pics have nothing to prove


Of course, you don't have to, it's up to you. 
for me it's not about proving anything.
I am currently inhaling any and every info /examples / etc. on scrogging, to compare with what I have been doing myself and thus to learn. thats all


----------



## soi (Dec 17, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Of course, you don't have to, it's up to you.
> for me it's not about proving anything.
> I am currently inhaling any and every info /examples / etc. on scrogging, to compare with what I have been doing myself and thus to learn. thats all


there's a 300 page thread on it


----------



## jacksthc (Dec 17, 2015)

soi said:


> 4 dwc


tbh from the pic, you have filled the screen and your doing 4 plants in a dwc, good luck as its all going to mess up fellow 
you can't grow plants like this, how are you going to lst the plants over the next 3 weeks as it gains 2-3 ft in height, you can't train them, you have run out of space 
how long are you going to wait before flowering, have you ever done this before


----------



## calliandra (Dec 17, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> tbh from the pic, you have filled the screen and your doing 4 plants in a dwc, good luck as its all going to mess up fellow
> you can't grow plants like this, how are you going to lst the plants over the next 3 weeks as it gains 2-3 ft in height, you can't train them, you have run out of space
> how long are you going to wait before flowering, have you ever done this before


Ah never mind all that -- do you have a journal of yours? I'd be very interested


----------



## jacksthc (Dec 18, 2015)

at this point in time, no sorry fellow, going change my setup over the next few weeks but you can click on the vegging plants under 40w t5's at the bottom of my post 
and see what i tried and how it turned out, i like a challange and try diffent things


----------



## saiyaneye (Dec 18, 2015)

Combination of a long veg time, LST/FIM and ADVANCED LST is the way to go IMO, less hassle


----------



## calliandra (Dec 18, 2015)

jacksthc said:


> at this point in time, no sorry fellow, going change my setup over the next few weeks but you can click on the vegging plants under 40w t5's at the bottom of my post
> and see what i tried and how it turned out, i like a challange and try diffent things


LOL thanks for guiding the blind  will do!


----------



## homegrown100 (Dec 30, 2015)

Anyone tried an unconventional mainline scrog ? Leaving 3 nodes to work towards 24 tops ?


----------



## jacksthc (Dec 30, 2015)

homegrown100 said:


> Anyone tried an unconventional mainline scrog ? Leaving 3 nodes to work towards 24 tops ?


mainline is good for newbies, after you have don't it a couple of times you change the technique so the plant gives you the results you want
techniques are a waste of time for advance growers because you need to train the plants in the best way, so you can pull the highest yeild 

so all my techniques are unconventional as i want the best yeild from my plants 


for a start, growing a plants into a screen upto 3 weeks in flower and keeping the canopy very level and the buds 4" high like a lot of growers do, is a waste of time and money 
you can more than double the yeild if there 10" above the screen but thats unconventional 

scrog link

if you want loads of shoots from a single plant and just let it grow into the screen try LBH's 4 way lst tutorial 
veg for a week longer and lolpop the lower canopy, flower the plants as the shoots grow through the screen and you will pull a bumper crop fellow


----------



## homegrown100 (Jan 19, 2016)

Cheers for that Jacksthc.... Will put up some pics... I've got 2 HSO fem Blue Dreams and 1 Kosher Tangie which was a freebie regular. The two on the left are the Blue Dream's and on the right is the Tangie. Got the Scrog laying sideways in the back ready to go, but might need to make the holes bigger, from 1 1/2 inches to 4 inches.....


----------



## jacksthc (Jan 19, 2016)

homegrown100 said:


> Cheers for that Jacksthc.... Will put up some pics... I've got 2 HSO fem Blue Dreams and 1 Kosher Tangie which was a freebie regular. The two on the left are the Blue Dream's and on the right is the Tangie. Got the Scrog laying sideways in the back ready to go, but might need to make the holes bigger, from 1 1/2 inches to 4 inches.....View attachment 3588968 View attachment 3588968 View attachment 3588968 View attachment 3588969 View attachment 3588968 View attachment 3588969


your plants look great fellow 

Yer 4" holes would be better, only real problem you have is the Kosher ( regular ) as it could be male. 

If you wait 7-10 days in flower the plant should show its sex and then lift all the plants so the canopy is level, drop the screen on the canopy, try and get as may many shoots as you can though the screen so all the canopy is 3-4" above the screen and flower 

most plants start to stretch week 2-3 in flower so they should end up 8-12" above the screen


----------



## homegrown100 (Jan 20, 2016)

jacksthc said:


> your plants look great fellow
> 
> Yer 4" holes would be better, only real problem you have is the Kosher ( regular ) as it could be male.
> 
> ...



"only real problem you have is the Kosher ( regular ) as it could be male."

hey bud, cheers for you feedback... The Blue Dreams are fem as you know and have been in veg for 8 weeks now, showing pistils.
Although I'm not definite on the Kosher regular cause is showing the false bud/pollen sacs but no pistils or balls as yet. 

I will take your advice and keep the Kosher to the side after the flip to determine. 
The plan is to breed 4 lower branches of each Blue Dream with the Kosher Tangie for some hybrid seeds and them inbreed it again with the Blue Dream regeneration to stabilise the hybrid seeds. 

The Blue has massive broad leaves.... Leaning towards the Indica pheno ?

What do you say mate ?


----------



## homegrown100 (Jan 20, 2016)

homegrown100 said:


> "only real problem you have is the Kosher ( regular ) as it could be male."
> 
> hey bud, cheers for you feedback... The Blue Dreams are fem as you know and have been in veg for 8 weeks now, showing pistils.
> Although I'm not definite on the Kosher regular cause is showing the false bud/pollen sacs but no pistils or balls as yet.
> ...


Another thing is that I was planning to gradually decrease the light starting this weekend to 16 hrs and then shave off 2 hours every 3rd day till 12/12.... And ideally I was planning to fill the screen taking advantage of the flowering stretch ??


----------



## homegrown100 (Jan 21, 2016)

Guys just to throw it out as I'm new in this community and I don't mean to intrude on anyone's thread.
I'm not able to start a grow journal or post of my own yet.
Sounds like ya have to earn your stripes before getting wings. 

Is it just posting and commenting on people's threads or what ?


----------



## pawpz13 (Mar 26, 2016)

Massive root system that can breath and making sure the plants are fed are the biggest factor for large harvest. I know light plays aroll but I feel its not as big a deal as the other 2. And the obvious starting with good genes. Everything else is just techniques that work for one person but maybe not the next. 

Hope it helps


----------



## Thorhax (Mar 29, 2016)

I mainline and scrog... Only makes sense to me... equal distribution plus something to support all the colas. Don't fight about one or the other. I usually tent to mainline until 10-16 tops and then screen them out to get maximum bud sites under my light. 

At the end of the day.. No matter how you train your plant your yields will be more ...by maximizing bud sites in your canopy and keeping your conditions good.


----------



## jacksthc (Mar 30, 2016)

Thorhax said:


> I mainline and scrog... Only makes sense to me... equal distribution plus something to support all the colas. Don't fight about one or the other. I usually tent to mainline until 10-16 tops and then screen them out to get maximum bud sites under my light.
> 
> At the end of the day.. No matter how you train your plant your yields will be more ...by maximizing bud sites in your canopy and keeping your conditions good.


That's a really good ideal and the plants look great but why are your plants like 3ft high with a 6" thick canopy ?
and what lights are you growing under ?


----------



## Thorhax (Mar 30, 2016)

jacksthc said:


> That's a really good ideal and the plants look great but why are your plants like 3ft high with a 6" thick canopy ?
> and what lights are you growing under ?


Cotton candy at day 1 of flower in that pic. The canopy will end up around 16-20 inches. Top 15 inches is usually dense for me but I've never used so much light like I'm using now...

As far as lights I have 2 sgs-160s and 1 diy vero light. About 500w in the closet. First time packing this much led in this closet)) im going for a pound since I got 14oz from 400w in the same closet with only 5gallon pots.


----------

